# Travelling in the winter...



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Hello, 

I live in Calgary, AB, and it can get very cold here. I've seen -46 with windchill.
I need to bring my hedgehog with me to my parents' house for Christmas (4-ish days). My parents about an hour and a half away. Obviously we'll be in a vehicle, but I'm still extremely worried about the sudden temperature change she'll experience as she goes from the warm house into the cold outdoors and then into the hot vehicle. 

In addition, my we'll have a lot of family over, and I doubt I'll be able to stop everyone from poking my little poky. I'm just so worried about how stressful it's going to be. I definitely can't leave her at home because there will be no one to check on her, and I'd be so worried that the power might go out or there might be carbon monoxide or she might escape and get stuck somewhere and hibernate... idk, someone could break in and leave the door wide open and she could freeze to death... anything could happen. I've never left her for longer than 16 hours without either me or my boyfriend checking on her. :/

How can I prevent her from getting too stressed out over this very stressful holiday?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, for the trip, I suggest hand warmers in her travel carrier. They get pretty warm so you need a few layers between her and the warmer. The travel (or cat carrier is best) because it's a small space and you can pack her in fleece or blankets so she stays toasty warm. (Also if you ever have to take her to the vet in the winter.)

As for the family events, I would suggest you set a time of maybe 30 minutes to have her out on "display" and get it over with and then put her back to bed. Then later during bonding time get her out as usual if everything is quiet, dark and calm. The closer you can keep your normal routine would help her stress. 

Can you take her wheel, heating and whatever she is familiar with? Also you should remember to take any water she is used to drinking, emergency food--like baby meat and syringes in case she stops eating. 

How does she do on car rides? Is she ok or does she get car sick? Make sure to bring LOTS of extra bedding. 
They are pretty adaptable little critters most of the time. My Nara travels well as long as she has her bed and blankies. :grin:


----------

